# does anybody like trance/dance?



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

i'm big into it... more so than it used to be 8) and i was wondering who your favorite dj's & bands are... totally curious, i'll probably get no replies to this thread haha


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 14, 2006)

I like trance music, but I love trip music. Have you heard of trip? It's really popular down south particulary among Asians. I have a lot of DJ's that I like to hear, and if I were to list them it'll be a lot. There's a site that you can go to to listen to the songs as well as take a the list of popular DJ's. If you would like to know, just ask b/c I'm not too sure if I can post the link here (don't want to get in trouble).


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 14, 2006)

i listen to it but i am far from knowledgable abou tit hahah

all i know is benny benassi is here tonight but i am too lazy to go hahah


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 
_I like trance music, but I love trip music. Have you heard of trip? It's really popular down south particulary among Asians. I have a lot of DJ's that I like to hear, and if I were to list them it'll be a lot. There's a site that you can go to to listen to the songs as well as take a the list of popular DJ's. If you would like to know, just ask b/c I'm not too sure if I can post the link here (don't want to get in trouble)._

 
no i haven't heard of it... i'd like to


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 14, 2006)

*raises hand* I like trance and all genres "associated" with it -- trip-hop, downtempo, lo-fi, etc. Trip-hop being my fave


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

does anybody like more of dance stuff too? i particularly like dj tiesto, dj encore, slyder, markus schulz, and right now im REALLY digging gabriel & dresden


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 14, 2006)

ahahah tiesto was here a little while ago it was pretty insane but he has been here a couple times


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_ahahah tiesto was here a little while ago it was pretty insane but he has been here a couple times_

 

oh man you are so lucky! nobody cool ever comes to south carolina


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh God yes, I love it. I don't really know how to differentiate between techno, trance, etc..though. Do you like synth-pop? That's my favourite type of music like :Freezepop, Joy Electric, Glodfrapp...


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Oh God yes, I love it. I don't really know how to differentiate between techno, trance, etc..though. Do you like synth-pop? That's my favourite type of music like :Freezepop, Joy Electric, Glodfrapp..._

 
techno/house/club has more beats and bass, trance is slower and WAY more melodic...sometimes without a beat at all. dance is a "healthy" mix haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dance is definitely my favorite..er, 'subgenre' of electronica music.

and YES! i love synthpop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you like shiny toy guns?


----------



## Pushpa (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_oh man you are so lucky! nobody cool ever comes to south carolina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


lmao that is a first 

no one good ever comes to edmonton but i guess we got a bit lucky in the dj department

hey dj heavy grinder goes to sc


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_techno/house/club has more beats and bass, trance is slower and WAY more melodic...sometimes without a beat at all. dance is a "healthy" mix haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dance is definitely my favorite..er, 'subgenre' of electronica music.

and YES! i love synthpop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you like shiny toy guns?_

 
Oh, cool! Thanks for the information, girl. I basically called everything Techno, lol. So I guess really do listen to it all. Annnnd... Shiny Toy Guns rock my socks! 

I don't feel so alone now, cause my friends make fun of me, lol. My boyfriend said that Freezepop needs to consider a change of career


----------



## glamrgirl429 (Jul 14, 2006)

Ah, I love this kind of music now....my bf introduced me to it and got me hooked!

A few to check out...
*Paul Oakenfold (saw him in concert...amazing!)
*Ferry Corsten (love him!)
*DJ Tiesto (saw him in concert too...awesome!)
*Baby Anne (she's drum and bass)
*Gabriel & Dresden
*Armin van Buuren
*Junkie XL


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Oh, cool! Thanks for the information, girl. I basically called everything Techno, lol. So I guess really do listen to it all. Annnnd... Shiny Toy Guns rock my socks! 

I don't feel so alone now, cause my friends make fun of me, lol. My boyfriend said that Freezepop needs to consider a change of career 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ah yes i love shiny toy guns! me and the keyboardist are basically best friends haha


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamrgirl429* 
_Ah, I love this kind of music now....my bf introduced me to it and got me hooked!

A few to check out...
*Paul Oakenfold (saw him in concert...amazing!)
*Ferry Corsten (love him!)
*DJ Tiesto (saw him in concert too...awesome!)
*Baby Anne (she's drum and bass)
*Gabriel & Dresden
*Armin van Buuren
*Junkie XL_

 
i LOVE tiesto and gabriel & dresden (i'm listening to them as i'm typing this, actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but ill check out the rest! i've listened to armin a little bit, but not enough apparently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thank you!<3


----------



## Wattage (Jul 14, 2006)

Baby Anne is Florida Break Beats...

Anyway, yes. I am an electronic music junkie - you are not alone


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 14, 2006)

i love this kinda music to dance to, i listen to:

Depeche Mode remixes album, Personal Jesus remix is effing awesome dance song
Dust Junkys 
Scooter

and loads more


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 15, 2006)

ahh me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its good for a dance hah
ones that come to mind are
dj hixxy- your shining along with styles and breeze
and the fast remix of stunt- raindrops


----------



## joraye (Jul 25, 2006)

ahh, dance music lovers...

Junior Jack is one of my favs.
Tiesto - AMAZING.
Benny Benassi or anything by the Benassi Bros. (Rocket in the Sky ft. Dhany is amazing!)
DJ Encore
DJ Icey
Armand Van Helden
ATB
Paul Van Dyk

Thats about all i can think of right now....


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_Benny Benassi or anything by the Benassi Bros._

 
 Super cool!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 26, 2006)

I love it all. Drum n' Bass, Trance, Happy Hardcore, House, Techno, Hard House.Industrial is by far my fav.  DJ Tiesto is fantastic! He'll never come so far up north, though.

-Dj Chloroform is good (he's got a myspace, check him out)
-Razed In Black is super. He does Industrial/Electronica/Trance. Really good.
-Zeromancer
-Kernkraft 400 (Zombie Nation, best song)

Those are more industrial, but check them out, they're good.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 12, 2006)

oh man, i felt like i had to bring this thread back to life because:

DJ addison makes these AMAZING two hour podcasts....they're seriously like two hours of heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





you can go to djaddison.com and look through the track listings and download them...i recommend number podcasts #12 and 13, they're amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they're more dance and trance rather than straight techno or club. i think you ladies would like them


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 12, 2006)

For me, as a asian girl I call those kinds of music trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE TRIP MUSICS... If you want any music I can send them to you if you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aim I can listen to it allllll day... trance/techno/trip/dance rock my socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe... if you want em let me know ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







p.s. im always on aim so im me up anytime =)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_For me, as a asian girl I call those kinds of music trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE TRIP MUSICS... If you want any music I can send them to you if you have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aim I can listen to it allllll day... trance/techno/trip/dance rock my socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe... if you want em let me know ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







p.s. im always on aim so im me up anytime =)_

 

eee thanks so much you're so so so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i will soon!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Hannah! :angel2: I hope you enjoy all the songs I sent ya! :loveya:  I really really *love *





 the Shiny Toy Guns- Don't Cry Out.. I'm listening to it right now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Like I say it's different for me, but Im loving it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 that's me :dancey:​


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 13, 2006)

hehe lisa you're so cute!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_hehe lisa you're so cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awwwwwwwwe you're too adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hooray for  Hannah!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 6, 2007)

i love florida breaks(im in florida) some of my favs are
dj icey
babyanne
dj hydraulix
dj simply jeff
dj X
Bassbin twins
bass junkie
phile kline
dj sharaz
dj malicious mike
dj rob-e
rabbit in the moon(love love them)
and the list goes on theres a bunch of great cd's out there


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 7, 2007)

This is my goal as a late valentine's day present for my BF

http://www.ultramusicfestival.com/

his favorite dj is dj tiesto- and he's never seen him live =)


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*I <3 Techno, Electro, Minimal Techno, Tech-house, and anything funky and groovy w/o gay synth lines.  I am NOT a big fan of trance, happy hardcore, drum & bass, and hard cheesy house, or even disco house for that matter.  

Some of my favorite artists/producers are:

-Sven Vath (seen live in Chicago and Germany about 5 times)
-Chris Liebing (seen live twice)
-Trentomoller
-Loco Dice
-Alphahouse
-Adam Beyer 
-Magda
-Matt French and Randy Hancock (locals and friends)
-Robitaille (local and friend)

But my favorite DJ of all time is RICHIE HAWTIN.  He is GOD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please pick up his DE9 Transitions album.  CD/Dvd included and it shows how intricate you can get on the tables, at one given time he played 9 records at once, but they were minimal beats.  He goes by a moniker, Plastikman.

As for other genres of electronic musik, I really enjoy trip-hop, downtempo, and IDM (intelligent dance musik)

Some favorite artists/producers in these genres include:

-Zero 7
-Portishead
-Massive Attack
-Bjork 
-Air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Boards of Canada <333

I am in the process of DJing myself, but I've only played out at one house party, so I don't have much experience playing out yet.  I would love to produce, but things in the Electronic music scene are so advanced, that I would probably be way behind on producing anything remotely good.  :/  Oh wells.

*


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_techno/house/club has more beats and bass, trance is slower and WAY more melodic...sometimes without a beat at all. dance is a "healthy" mix haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dance is definitely my favorite..er, 'subgenre' of electronica music.

and YES! i love synthpop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you like shiny toy guns?_

 
<3 shiny toy guns 

You should make a visit to NY, theres alot of cool parties for progressive house, tech, dance, minimal, trance

I like Loco Dice, Masi & Mello, Danny Tenaglia, Faithless, The Bravery, Carl Kennedy,Abel Ramos, Roger Sanchez, Royksapp, Victor Calderone, Jonathan Peters, Paul Oakenfold...alot, I like various styles. 
I want to start mixing myself..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is also a conference every March in Miami for all of  it..too late for this year, but I plan to go next.


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*
Some of my favorite artists/producers are:

-Sven Vath (seen live in Chicago and Germany about 5 times)
-Chris Liebing (seen live twice)
-Trentomoller
-Loco Dice
-Alphahouse
-Adam Beyer 
-Magda
-Matt French and Randy Hancock (locals and friends)
-Robitaille (local and friend)

But my favorite DJ of all time is RICHIE HAWTIN.  He is GOD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please pick up his DE9 Transitions album.  CD/Dvd included and it shows how intricate you can get on the tables, at one given time he played 9 records at once, but they were minimal beats.  He goes by a moniker, Plastikman.

As for other genres of electronic musik, I really enjoy trip-hop, downtempo, and IDM (intelligent dance musik)

Some favorite artists/producers in these genres include:

-Zero 7
-Portishead
-Massive Attack
-Bjork 
-Air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Boards of Canada <333

I am in the process of DJing myself, but I've only played out at one house party, so I don't have much experience playing out yet.  I would love to produce, but things in the Electronic music scene are so advanced, that I would probably be way behind on producing anything remotely good.  :/  Oh wells.

*_

 






 NICE


----------

